
Uber loses dispute over arbitration clause, opening door to driver class action - xg15
https://business.financialpost.com/transportation/uber-loses-court-battle-over-arbitration-clause-opening-door-to-driver-class-action
======
thatoneuser
Good. I hope a class action lawsuit has Uber paying every victim of their
predatory model against employees. A multi billion dollar scam to suck money
and life out of people looking to work - that’s their “disruption”.

------
HappySweeney
Note that this was in a Canadian court, and will not apply to American
drivers.

